
Kim Stanley Robinson – Making the Fed’s Money Printer Go Brrrr for the Planet - CalRobert
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2020-04-22/kim-stanley-robinson-let-the-fed-print-money-for-the-planet
======
allears
If a failed businessman can decide he's a stable genius, surely a science
fiction writer can decide he's an economist.

